# Make a Gun Rack



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Make a Gun Rack*

This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.

































Sides Template 
Top and Bottom Rail Template


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Great build and instructions. We in the leather trades usually skive (thin) the under side (flesh) side of the leather before installation. This is done with a head knife on a marble or granite stone. You can do the same thing with a very sharp (scary sharp) chisel on a piece of heavy glass. Leather can be successfully glued to wood with contact cement (Barge) by coating the wood with a primer coat of glue, letting it dry and then applying another coat to both pieces. On the cabinet door panels I carve I actually only use one coat on each piece (leather and plywood). Very nice looking gun rack.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Hey Thos. Angle Thank you for the information. I greatly appreciate that..


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Very nice and very easy. Thanks for posting. Thanks for the templates.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Very nice Laney. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Thanks nobuckle, and you are welcome! Happy Thanksgiving…... Roger, Happy Thanksgiving to you as well. Glad you like it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Beautiful gun rack, nice job.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Make a Gun Rack*

This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.

































Template Link


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking. Classy.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Thank you Monte


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like the design of it. Now you need to buy some guns and start hunting so you can use it.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


True, or I just need to sale it to someone who wants to give a gun rack to someone special for Christmas..lol..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Beautiful gun rack!


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Make a Gun Rack*
> 
> This week after a viewer requested I make a Gun Rack, I decided to do just that. This gun rack is made from Walnut and Mahogany. It holds 2 rifles and has a drawer for storage of ammunition, shooting glasses, etc.. I made templates for this project to allow me to make multiples of it if I wanted.. There is a PDF Download of the side template under the video in this post.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------

